# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  ¿Un trasvase posible o un posible trasvase?

## perdiguera

Se propone, en este ejercicio teórico, que no busca más allá de encontrar una solución al problema del Alto Tajo,  un nuevo trasvase que venga a sustituir el existente, aprovechando todas las infraestructuras que hoy en día existen, con el menor coste posible.

El trasvase aprobado últimamente es de 228 Hm3 y es para un semestre, abril, octubre. El semestre con más consumo de boca, ya que incluye el verano entero.

El anterior era de 76 Hm3 para el primer trimestre de 2013.

Cabe pensar que se aprobará otro trasvase para el trimestre final por otros, supongamos, 76 Hm3.

En total se habrán trasvasado 390 Hm3 

La proporción de riego y boca es aproximadamente del 37,5 % para boca y del 62,5 % para riego. Lo que da un total de 146,25 Hm3 para boca y  243,75 Hm3 para riego.

Es evidente que la manera de reducir las aportaciones es utilizar más la desalinización ya instalada y que está funcionando poco y que dado el precio de la misma parece más aconsejable utilizar el agua desalada como agua de consumo humano, solventados los problemas del boro, como así parece últimamente.

La MCT, Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, empresa pública encargada del suministro a la zona del sureste del agua de consumo humano, obtiene los siguientes recursos: del Taibilla, unos  57 Hm3/año, de desaladoras, unos 43 Hm3/año y del trasvase unos 135 Hm3/año. 
Además el ATS suministra 5 Hm3/año de agua de boca para la provincia de Almería, que no pasan por la MCT .

A su vez el trasvase lleva unos 40 Hm3 que se derivan a la CHJ en Alicante y que están incluidos en la cifra anterior de 243,75 Hm3.

¿Qué se propone aquí? Sacar el máximo partido a las desaladoras instaladas que son las siguientes y con su actual producción:

Desaladora	Capacidad	Riego	Boca	Acuífero	MW día max.
Alicante	          48	         0	     36	   8	30
Torrevieja	 80	0	10	0	50
San Pedro	 48	0	0	8	30
Valdelentisco	 70	0	0	20	45
Águilas	 60	48	2	0	38
Total	306	48	48	36	193


Proponiendo un uso más continuado de ellas hasta alcanzar estas producciones posibles



Desaladora	Capacidad	Riego	Boca	Acuífero	MW día max.
Alicante	 48	0	40	8	30
Torrevieja	 80	50	30	0	50
San Pedro	 48	30	10	8	30
Valdelentisco	 70	20	50	0	45
Águilas	 60	48	12	0	38
Total	306	148	142	16	193



Así se obtendrían 100 Hm3 más para riego y 96 Hm3 más para boca.

Si los caudales destinados a Almería se suministran desde la desaladora de Carboneras, que también está funcionando al ralentí, se ahorrarían de trasvasar otros 14 Hm3 y si la CHJ usase el trasvase Júcar Vinalopó para poner 20 de los 40 Hm3 que recibe del trasvase se podría reducir la cantidad aportada en 230 Hm3/año que equivalen a 7,29 m3/seg más de los que hoy pasan por el río Tajo. 

Con lo que el trasvase sería de unos 160 Hm3/año.

¿Cómo se puede conseguir eso? Pues haciendo una central eléctrica que suministre la energía necesaria, unos 240 MW, eólica, fotovoltaica o de ciclo combinado o un mix de las tres porque se ha de desalar 24/24 horas, los 365 días del año y hay que hacer mantenimiento de las instalaciones.

Se han de construir las necesarias conducciones desde las desaladoras a los canales de riego donde no hay construido. Las mayores distancias son de Águilas a la cola del canal de Lorca y de Valdelentisco a la zona del embalse de Algeciras.

Con el fin de abaratar el coste se propone lo siguiente, en estricto orden de prelación:
Cuando, como es el caso actual, la cuenca madre tenga sobrantes se podrá utilizar esa agua para bajar el precio del m3 de agua al tener que desalar menos.

Se establece el mínimo necesario para trasvasar, incluso los 160 Hm3, en 500 Hm3.
Cuando la cuenca de cabecera del Tajo se encontrase por encima de 600 Hm3, supone un año entero sin lluvias y sin aportes, bajando por Entrepeñas 19 m3 /seg,  se podría trasvasar un 50 % de dicho exceso, es decir si estuviese a 800 Hm3, aparte de los 160 normales se podrían trasvasar 100 Hm3 más en un año natural o hidrológico o como se establezca..

Si pasase de 1000 Hm3 en cabecera se podría trasvasar un máximo de 390 Hm3, con lo cual siempre habría un resguardo de 600 Hm3 en cabecera.

Implicar a la CAM a la mejora importante de la depuración de las aguas residuales para que se pueda conseguir una mejor dilución con los 13, 3 m3/seg por Aranjuez.

Esto es lo que se se propone para discusión en el foro, evidentemente sujeto a cambios con sentido constructivo, para mejorar las condiciones de vida de los actualmente afectados u no eliminar de forma radical el ATS.

Lamento no acordarme cómo funcionan los cuadros y que la información no se vea lo suficientemente clara.
Los datos están conseguidos en fuentes oficiales, CHS, MCT y Magrama.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, pues aunque te extrañes, te tengo que felicitar.

El planteamiento progresivo del trasvase, haciéndolo en función de los caudales de entrada, el uso de las desaladoras, tener en cuenta la vida del río debajo de Bolarque, y que las aguas residuales se depuren correctamente, creo que es un esquema en el que todos estamos muy cerca.
 El objetivo es que el Tajo pueda vivir, que las necesidades de la cuenca cedente y de los ribereños estén cubiertas y que hacer eso no suponga un trauma para nadie.
 Y eso sólo se puede conseguir con el uso en un porcentaje mayor de las desaladoras, que estoy seguro que con el tiempo serán muy apreciadas.


 Luego cifras, consumos, etc..., como es lógico, se pueden analizar.

 Creo que es coherente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola Perdiguera:

Me parece un estudio teórico muy interesante y muy coherente. No soy un gran fan de las desaladoras por los residuos que producen, pero ya que están construidas, qué menos que usarlas. Dicho esto, creo que hay un problema que no resuelve. Si pasamos todo lo que no se trasvasa a caudal ecológico, la cantidad de agua que almacenarán los embalses de cabecera se mantendría igual que hasta ahora. Me parece que perder los casi 2500Hm3 de capacidad de almacenamiento que tienen entre los dos, es una apuesta muy arriesgada de cara a posibles periodos largos de sequía. Ya lo he dicho en otro hilo, si después de los últimos cuatro años (incluyendo el presente), de los cuales tres han sido generosos con las lluvias, sólo cubican 900Hm3 ¿qué pasará cuando vengan cinco años de sequía? Sinceramente creo que las salidas de los embalses tienen que ser menores que las actuales. Tengo dos propuestas:
1.- Reducir el caudal ecológico del Tajo de los 13.3m3/s a 12m3/s. Sé que no es mucha diferencia, pero todo suma. Si he hecho bien las cuentas, 1.3m3/s son unos 41Hm3 al año.
2.- Reducir el trasvase de los 160Hm3 a los 100Hm3 manteniendo el caudal en 13.3m3/s. Los 60Hm3 habría que sacarlos de otra parte.

En realidad creo que son la misma solución, pero en distintos momentos del tiempo. El primer punto mejora (poco, pero algo es algo) el caudal del río aguas abajo de los embalses y empieza a recuperar las reservas, todo esto sin añadir coste. Para el segundo punto se necesitaría una inversión adicional, ya sea en forma de desaladora o de trasvase desde otra cuenca. Como ahora no está el horno para bollos y además las obras llevarían tiempo, lo veo como continuación a medio-largo plazo del primer punto.

Por supusto la Comunidad de Madrid debería depurar mucho mejor las aguas residuales, no sólo por el Tajo, sino también por el Jarama, el Gaudarrama, el Alberche, etcétera.

Lo dicho, magnífico planteamiento, creo que sería un paso de gigante en la dirección correcta, sólo un pero.

Saludos,
Luis

----------


## Nodoyuna

Muy de acuerdo con lo que dice Luis en cuanto a la reserva necesaria en los pantanos de cabecera, lo he dicho desde el principio del debate sobre el trasvase. Y hay una cosa que es importante: el proceso es al revés, quiero decir que no podemos establecer unos caudales ambientales en función de las necesidades de agua para trasvasar. El proceso ha de ser el que puesto en el otro hilo que piden las asociaciones en defensa del Tajo: _"Implantación eficaz de regímenes de caudales definido con criterios científicos independientes (régimen variable, simulando natural, no valor fijo)"_. Y una vez que se establece el caudal ambiental, técnico, y necesidades de la cuenca se ven los excedentes y se decide la cantidad a trasvasar. 

En cualquier caso esta me parece la linea a seguir, teniendo claro los principios de la preferencia de cada cuenca sobre el uso de sus aguas y del trasvase del excedente real, este tipo de principios son los que hemos defendido siempre los ribereños.

----------


## voy66

Me parece un perfecto punto de partida. No para cambiar los objetivos sino para ir afinando las cifras e ir dando luz al asunto. Habrá que añadir el coste del bombeo desde las desaladoras.

¿No se puede hacer sin estar 24*7*356? El coste (económico y ambiental) en horas punta es muy grande.

----------


## Azakán

Me parece correcto. Conociendo el río como lo conozco -y sabiendo cómo está en Toledo el río con esos caudales en Aranjuez- puedo afirmar que con ese caudal de 13,3 m3/s en Aranjuez y una buena depuración, sí se puede al menos "mantener" el Tajo con vida mientras que en unos años se encuentra una solución mejor (que llegará). 

Sí me parece una solución temporal digna para el Tajo, y daría tiempo a pensar en frío, en una solución para el problema del agua en el país.

----------


## faeton

El planteamiento de Perdiguera, me parece excepcional.

Complemento el hecho de que en Almería podría ser aprovechado al máximo, en este año de lluvias, el trasvase Negratín - Cuevas de Almanzora. (el máximo es de 50 hm3).

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos por la favorable acogida que ha tenido la idea.
Como dije desde el principio se trata de un ejercicio teório y como tal no se puede pensar en que cuando se aplique a escala 1:1 salga tal y como está planteado.
Intentaré contestar a Luis: me parece que hoy están entrando muchos más de 13 m3/seg + 5 m3/seg (Tajo más Trasvase) entonces se deben recargar. También hay que pensar que cuando pase como ahora no vendría agua ya que la suministraría la propia cuenca. con lo cual algo se quedaría en los embalses. Yo creo que todo el mundo tiene más o menos asumido que Buendía es difícil que se llene nunca, de hecho hicieron un canal de derivación para llevar agua desde Entrepeñas. 

Contestando a voy66: sí que deben de funcionar 24/24 ya que las cantidades que he puesto son la máxima producción de cada una y sólo nos sobra los 16 Hm3 que van al acuífero, para regular los mantenimientos. Aún y así creo que no se llegaría nunca a esas producciones y quizá Carboneras debería suministrar más agua al conjunto. Eso lo tengo que seguir estudiando.

----------


## Azakán

Pues te animo a desarrollar tu idea. Yo personalmente trataría de moverlo, te garantizo que aquí tendría muy buena acogida, porque eso supondría convertir el actual desvío o auténtico robo del Tajo, en un trasvase que se pudiera llamar de "aguas excedentarias". 
Aquí la mayor parte de la gente no es antitrasvase, es "anti-robo-injusticia descarada".

----------


## perdiguera

Desarrollar mi idea para que pueda ser ejecutable requiere mucho tiempo y dedicación.
En primer lugar hay que estudiar la factibilidad de la idea, luego la adecuación al entorno, el componente social, el componente económico, etc...
Luego hay que desmenuzarla en fases, contemplando todas las posibilidades, tanto las económicas como las de funcionamiento.
Una vez hecho esto se tendrá una aproximación bastante fina de lo que representa el conjunto de actuaciones y apartir de ahí se comienza con los proyectos.
Y mucho convencimiento y voluntad política para llevarlo a cabo.
Como puedes ver una tarea ante la cual perdiguera es muy poca cosa.
Lo que sí puedo hacer es seguir elucubrando sobre cómo hacerlo, conforme vaya teniendo tiempo y si alguien quiere seguir, bienvenido.

----------


## Held

> Intentaré contestar a Luis: me parece que hoy están entrando muchos más de 13 m3/seg + 5 m3/seg (Tajo más Trasvase) entonces se deben recargar. También hay que pensar que cuando pase como ahora no vendría agua ya que la suministraría la propia cuenca. con lo cual algo se quedaría en los embalses. Yo creo que todo el mundo tiene más o menos asumido que Buendía es difícil que se llene nunca, de hecho hicieron un canal de derivación para llevar agua desde Entrepeñas.


Hola Perdiguera:

Recuperé mi contraseña, así que te contesto como usuario, pero soy el mismo, jejeje. Hoy le están entrando más de 18 m3/s, pero a mediados de julio probablemente le entren menos. Estarás conmigo que situaciones como esta en la cuenca del Segura son muy extraordinarias y que afectan poco a la media, aunque esté genial tenerlas en cuenta para definir las leyes de explotación. Lo que me preocupa, y en este sentido va mi propuesta, es que la serie histórica muestra una tendencia a la baja de las reservas, y si las salidas de los embalses se mantienen, incluyendo la evaporación como bien apuntó voy66 en otro hilo, cada vez dispondremos de menos margen de actuación en periodos secos. Coincido en que Buendía es difícil que se llene, pero no tendría que estar tan bajo.

Saludos,
Luis

----------

